# نبذة تاريخية عن طائرات التحكم عن بعد



## غيث طارق (28 أكتوبر 2006)

:19: المحاولات جُائتْ أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى في كلتا بريطانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإنْتاج الطائرةِ آليةِ تحمل اي رأس حربي. العمل إستمرَّ في مؤسسةِ ومجموعةِ الطائرةِ الملكيةِ في 1927، لانتاج طائرة تحكم عن بعد بعيدة المدى تعمل بمحرّكِ الوشقِ.
وبني إثنا عشرَ نموذجا مِنْ طائرات هذا النوعِ والبعضَ طار بنجاح في عام (1929). هذه الطائرات كَانَ عِنْدَها الإمكانيةُ لِكي تَكُونَ صواريخ كروزَ الأولى.
العمل الآخر في بريطانيا امتد إلى الحربِ الثانيةِ وإنحصر في تطويرِ عددِ من الطائرات الّتي سَتَكُونُ كأهداف للأسلحةِ المضادة للطّائراتِ. هذا كَان السبب الاول لانتاج الطائرة بدون طيّارِ Fairery من الجيل الثّالث ، ملكة النحل والملكة Wasp. ملكات النحل أُنتجتْ لهذا الغرضِ بين عام (1934-1943).
الدور الأساسي مِنْ الطائرةِ آليةِ تحقق و إستمرَّ التطوير إلى تحقيق اهدافِ جديدة تواكب عصر التكنولوجيا والمتطلبات العصرية. واستمرت التَطَويّرات البريطانيةالتي كَانتْ تجرى على طائرةِ الحجمِ الكاملةِ، لكن في الولايات المتّحدةِ اجريت سلسلة من التطويرات والتجارب على طائرة نموذج موجّهة بالرّاديو طُوّرَ في عام (1935). وهذه قَدْ تَكُون بِداية طائرات التحكم عن بعد RPV الصغيرة.


----------



## م المصري (6 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الموضوع الجميل


----------



## جاسر (6 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم

نبذه مختصرة ومفيدة ... بارك الله فيك

تحاياي


----------

